# How to find bugs in Saint George?



## Todd729 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hey, I’m wanting to find so cool bugs in southern Utah. I haven’t ever looked for scorpions but I’ve really been wanting to! Any suggestions would be helpful. Thank you


----------



## Colorado Ts (Oct 18, 2019)

At night you can set up a sheet and shine a black light on it...that will attract lots of insects. As they land you can pick off the ones that interest you. The brighter the light, the more effective it will be at attracting flying bugs, beetles, moths....it’s amazing. Though this time of year may not be the most productive, mid to late summer seems to be more productive.

For scorpions, I once took a small UV flashlight that I got off Amazon. Then at night, walk up coolies, dry gulches or areas with rocks. The scorpions will fluoress, and be easily seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

